# lt or rt modifier with cpt code 52356



## jenmar (Mar 25, 2014)

Does anyone know if CPT code 52356 (cystourethroscopy, with ureteroscopy and/or pyeloscopy; with lithotripsy including insertion of indwelling ureteral stent) needs a left or right modifier? When I use the modifier in 3M encoder I get an edit. Any assistance is greatly appreciated!!! Thanks


----------



## jkayser (Apr 7, 2014)

EncoderPro shows that both RT and LT are acceptable modifiers for CPT 52356.  If bilateral, modifier 50 may be used.  

I hope that helps.  

Jean Kayser CPC CIRCC


----------



## LaVoncye (Apr 7, 2014)

Make sure you check with the carrier some will except the RT/LT and some want the 50 for a bilateral procedure. When you look for the code in your CPT book it will you know if it is able to be billed as a bilateral procedure. Once you locate this information then its all about the carrier. A lot of the carriers you can locate this information by going to their sites.

I hope this helps...


----------

